# Jon Boat Prices



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe someone here can explain to me how you can buy a 14x36 riveted Jon boat for $799 but if you go up to a 15x42 the price jumps to $1799? Okay, so now you are adding a whoppin' 1 foot in length and 6" of width across the bottom. I'm just not seeing where it's worth more than twice as much, there is not twice as much materials used.:?


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Uhhhh, good question. Why is it that when I want to sell a boat I think its worth ten grand but everyone else thinks its worth two grand. Some things I guess we will just never know.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

The worst is people asking the same price for a 20 year old jon boat


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Whiskey Hound said:


> Uhhhh, good question. Why is it that when I want to sell a boat I think its worth ten grand but everyone else thinks its worth two grand. Some things I guess we will just never know.


 The crazy thing is that some duck boats/motors sell for a hell of a lot more than a nice ski boat. I know which one I would rather have though.:grin:


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Could it be that the larger of the two is a welded Jon? That's the only reson I can think of.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dixieboy said:


> Could it be that the larger of the two is a welded Jon? That's the only reson I can think of.


 Nope, the 15x42 I am comparing to is riveted also.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've noticed the same thing when I was looking for a bigger boat. Anything over 14x36 started to get expensive fast and I couldn't understand the price justification other than "if ya wanna play ya gotta pay" :-?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Could you share your source of this 14X36 for $800? PM me if necessary.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

That's just retarded.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

When I bought my set up a year and a half ago, it was the same way on the trailer too. The cost difference of the trailer that would be used for a 14 foot boat vs. a 15 foot boat was a joke!!


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Because the demand for the bigger boat is higher. Prices are not set by the cost of production , they are set by supply and demand.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe someone here can explain to me how you can buy a 14x36 riveted Jon boat for $799 but if you go up to a 15x42 the price jumps to $1799? Okay, so now you are adding a whoppin' 1 foot in length and 6" of width across the bottom. I'm just not seeing where it's worth more than twice as much, there is not twice as much materials used.:?


Heck than my used 1542 is worth 1500 if new is 1799.

I don't know where you got 1799 from. But I have bought two 1542 tracker riveted boat in the last two years and they were both under 1000.

The first one I bought when they introduce the new model and paid 800 for the last year model new.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK so how do they come up with the capacities for those boats. We had many boats those size at grandpa's marina and routinely would put 4 adults in them well over the 450 person weight. Normally we ran 18-25 hp on them but we had a couple that we used for heavy use that had 40HP on them. I remember one year when we went out to build a new duck blind we had 3 adults and at least 700 pounds of lumber, posts and tools in the boat in addition to towing another boat behind us with brush for the blind.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK so how do they come up with the capacities for those boats. We had many boats those size at grandpa's marina and routinely would put 4 adults in them well over the 450 person weight. Normally we ran 18-25 hp on them but we had a couple that we used for heavy use that had 40HP on them. I remember one year when we went out to build a new duck blind we had 3 adults and at least 700 pounds of lumber, posts and tools in the boat in addition to towing another boat behind us with brush for the blind.


Those were the days.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a just recommend weight limit. My 1542 says 3 adults or 450. But everyone with a boat is over a lot of the time. I can haul 3 guys and decoys pretty easy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder if simple economics would explain this?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hunter_17 said:


> Heck than my used 1542 is worth 1500 if new is 1799.
> 
> I don't know where you got 1799 from. But I have bought two 1542 tracker riveted boat in the last two years and they were both under 1000.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Could you share your source of this 14X36 for $800? PM me if necessary.


 Cabelas has them. Alumacraft 14x36


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I ran into the same problem when I was looking at buying a boat. I ended up with the 
15x42 and paid the no hassel price of 1250 for a 2015 tracker. Of course online they show
The price as 1150 but it is for the 2014 model. Also the hull thickness is a little thicker which also factors into the price being more expensive. Both Alumacraft and Tracker have 14x36 boats under 800 just google dealers for both and you will a local dealer.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cold Water Copper said:


> I ran into the same problem when I was looking at buying a boat. I ended up with the
> 15x42 and paid the no hassel price of 1250 for a 2015 tracker. Of course online they show
> The price as 1150 but it is for the 2014 model. Also the hull thickness is a little thicker which also factors into the price being more expensive. Both Alumacraft and Tracker have 14x36 boats under 800 just google dealers for both and you will a local dealer.


 Is this shipped to your door? or is there a Dealer you can purchase from in Utah?


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Fowlmouth,

I bought mine from Fred's Marine in Layton. They had the boat in stock, but said it would only take 7-10 days to have another sent out. I also purchased a Yacht Club trailer that they ordered for me from Voyager Trailer in Ogden. I think a 14' trailer was 750 and the 15' trailer is 850. Out the door with the boat, trailer, registration and prep fees(I think they picked up the boat and put it on the trailer), I was out about $2200. I think there is another Tracker dealer down in Utah County somewhere as well, depending on where you are located.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cold Water Copper said:


> Fowlmouth,
> 
> I bought mine from Fred's Marine in Layton. They had the boat in stock, but said it would only take 7-10 days to have another sent out. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the information.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I just wish I would have read your post from a few years ago about Jon boat registrations. I had the dealer do it assuming:grin: that they would know how to register it. Now I'm thinking I overpaid. I'll have to double check.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you tried marine products. I got a 14x42 with trailer for $1500


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Have you tried marine products. I got a 14x42 with trailer for $1500


Yep, their 14x42 Jon boats are $1,799 http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31478616&cat=147&lpid=&search=Jon&ad_cid=4 
I have a 16x48 Jon that I run. I'm just trying to help a buddy get the best deal possible, and get a little bigger boat. He has a 14x36 now, but I think with the motor he runs (12 hp mudbuddy with gear reduction) a 15x42 would run faster and more stable.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That's crazy. I guess try Fred's marine for a tracker.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cold Water Copper said:


> I just wish I would have read your post from a few years ago about Jon boat registrations. I had the dealer do it assuming:grin: that they would know how to register it. Now I'm thinking I overpaid. I'll have to double check.


 Just make sure it was registered as a utility/Jon boat. There are different fees for different boats and lengths of boats. If you over paid and can prove it, then you should be able to get a refund. Just to give you an idea, I pay $38 a year on a 16x48 Jon.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth, if your buddy is looking into getting rid of just his 1436 boat in the next few months, PM me later on. I'd be interested.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK so how do they come up with the capacities for those boats. We had many boats those size at grandpa's marina and routinely would put 4 adults in them well over the 450 person weight. Normally we ran 18-25 hp on them but we had a couple that we used for heavy use that had 40HP on them. I remember one year when we went out to build a new duck blind we had 3 adults and at least 700 pounds of lumber, posts and tools in the boat in addition to towing another boat behind us with brush for the blind.


There's a long formula that the Coast Guard gives boat builders to figure out the recommended weight limit (also known as rated capacity). It accounts for hull materials, bottom shape, and equipment weight. It works out to roughly 60% of what the hull can actually handle without swamping, and you use the same formula to figure out how much floatation foam a hull needs to keep it afloat if it's swamped. Keep in mind that how much weight the hull can actually float and how much weight it can float safely, are 2 different things!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I know this doesn't help right now... But.. I work at Petersen Marine in Riverdale and Draper. We carry Mayhem Mud Motors and will soon be carrying Lowe Jon Boats. Hopefully we get them soon!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So what size mudmotors are you guys running on these 1542 Tracker Toppers? I know goosefreak is interested in one of these boats and he wants to run a 23 longtail. Will the transom support it?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yes, please tell me everything about your 15x42 Tracker Topper. I am wanting to buy one and run a 23hp longtail on it.. will this boat do that? how is the transom?? is it sturdy? I'v talked with Fred at Freds marine and he's got me one on order

Thanks FM and FRIENDS!


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Goosefeak PM sent


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I picked up my 1542 from Fred's yesterday. Seems like a pretty good boat for $1349 out the door


----------

